# Red Yeast diet supplament



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Has any one used this product for a supplament in your Havanese diet? to clear up yeast?

What is Angel's Delight?
Angel's Delight is a holistic food supplement for dogs and cats, which helps to remove tear stains.
How does Angel's Delight work?
Tear stains are caused by red yeast bacteria which binds with Iron and causes the red stains. Angel's delight acts on the enzymes responsible for the red yeast binding with the Iron, and so reduces the amount of Iron, reducing the tear stains over time.
What ingredients are in Angel's Delight?
Angel's Delight is a 100% Natural product and DOES NOT contain any antibiotics. 

Ingredients: Ascorbic acid, Flaxseed oil, Kelp, Bone meal, Lecithin, Niacin, Copper carbonate, Silica aerogel, Vitamin A, Processed grain, Biotin, Carotene, Pantothenic acid, Omega 3,6,9, Calcium, Phosphorus, Lactobilus acidophulus, Flax seed, Blackstrap Molasses, Rice Bran, Primary dried yeast, Sunflower seed, Freeze dried liver, Dehydrated alfalfa, Dried carrot, Freeze dried bone, Dried fish meal, Freeze dried oyster, Sprouted green barley, Dried kelp, Garlic, Yucca schidigera extract, Flax seed, Corn fermentation solubles, Fish Oil, Biotin, Vitamin E (mixed Tocopherols), Citric acid, Ascorbic acid (Vitamin C), Rosemary extract and Vegetable oils.
What benefits does Angel's Delight have?
As well as reducing tear stains, Angel's Delight can improve your cat or dog's general well being. It wasn't initially designed as a tear stain product, rather as a food supplement to aid bladder stones, cataracts, patella slipping, arthritis, bowl conditions and skin conditions. Reduction of tear stains was actually a beneficial addition.
How do I feed my dog/cat Angel's Delight?
Simply add Angel's Delight to your pet's food in the dose described below. New hair growth takes about 5/6 weeks, so be patient and you will see results.

Animal weight daily amount up to 09 kg ½ teaspoon

* 09 to 18 kg 1 teaspoon
* 18 to 36 kg 2 teaspoons
* 36 to 45 kg 3 teaspoons
* 45 kg plus 4 teaspoons


Note: Double the daily amount for the first two weeks. If at all possible we recommend that the daily amount is divided into two equal servings per day. Then once a day, until the stains have gone.

Is Angel's Delight safe to feed to my cat/dog?
Any dog that is known to have liver, thyroid problems should NOT use this product, it can and will give false positive results and the vet MUST be told when a pet is using this. Dogs with pancreatitis need to be aware that this product contains bonemeal and fatty acids. 

Angel's Delight is safe for pregnant bitches and puppies over 6 weeks old.
Postage restrications
Please note that we do not have the requisite licences to ship this product to Australia at this point in time.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Suzi, I checked with Sabine on this. Here's her letter

Hi Dave, 

The food supplement is pretty useless and contains many questionable ingredients. The cleaning paste I don't 

know much about.It's not only the kelp, but also the generic bone meal, fish meal and so on. Nothing in there 

that would truly make a difference with a dog who is already eating a proper diet. It reminds me a lot of 

"Missing Link", just with worse ingredients. Sometimes keeping the area clean and acidic (e.g. dabbing daily 

with a lemon juice or white vinegar solution, carefully avoiding the eye) can help, sometimes adding probiotics 

helps, sometimes using distilled water helps. In some cases you have to take several steps at the same time

Sabine


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

I have been using Angels Delight for years. Whenever I run out I can see the stains start again.

Not sure where you got the product description from. AFAIC it doesn't reduce the levels of iron- it works by oxidising the iron before the bacteria can metabolise it.

I guess that the ingredients are a bit of a hotchpot because it was originally an all round supplement.

I agree that a good diet would provide most of what Angels Delight provides but I continue to use it because it definitely works for me and many others that I know.

I do wish that they would reformulated it, founding out exactly which elements stop the staining though. Over the long term it is pretty affordable but if i run out of it and the stains come back I have to go back to a higher dose than ordinarily.

I have used the paste as well, it worked but took a week of wiping on and brushing out. From what I can remember the active ingredients are boric acid and lemon juice.

I am happy to stick with using the Angels Delight supplement but there are other natural tear stain supplements such as the Naturvet Tear Stain Supplement that you might want to look at.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Hi, Suzi, I checked with Sabine on this. Here's her letter
> 
> Hi Dave,
> 
> ...


 I wounder what Sabine would think about adding 1/2 cap full of apple cider vinegar to their water? that was another suggestion I read. I think what is happening is Zoeys face gets wet and needs to be dried off. I have been washing her face and around her eyes. Another suggestion was to add kelp I haven't researched why that might help.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Suzi said:


> I wounder what Sabine would think about adding 1/2 cap full of apple cider vinegar to their water? that was another suggestion I read. I think what is happening is Zoeys face gets wet and needs to be dried off. I have been washing her face and around her eyes. Another suggestion was to add kelp I haven't researched why that might help.


forget the kelp if you're feeding a commercial diet . Already too much in that alone. Can cause hypothyroidism. .


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay thanks I think I might try a water Bottle. Did give her some bowls full of tap water when we first moved here i bet that was the problem and HD bought some caned food to add to the dry when I was out of town it looked like it had some red die Little ceasers beef. Plus that was the first time she had had beef. 
I'm trying to get the princess ready for our first show and she has to look beautifulound: Hard for a tom boy!


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

Just an update- when I last rang to order some Angels Delight I was told that they are now selling the NaturVet tear stain remover. They had been happy with their trials.

It uses plant extracts that are anti infamitory and antibacterial and high in mucalidge(?). Anyway the upshot is that I am now paying MUCH less for the new product. :whoo:


Thanks Davetgabby- I didn't know about the risks of too much kelp- is this because of the iodine?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Where do you get this NaturVet?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hungover said:


> Just an update- when I last rang to order some Angels Delight I was told that they are now selling the NaturVet tear stain remover. They had been happy with their trials.
> 
> It uses plant extracts that are anti infamitory and antibacterial and high in mucalidge(?). Anyway the upshot is that I am now paying MUCH less for the new product. :whoo:
> 
> Thanks Davetgabby- I didn't know about the risks of too much kelp- is this because of the iodine?


yep


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Suzy, I have been adding apple cider vinger to my dogs water for years not becausing of the staining but because Boo Boo is blind and this helps him find the water dish when it gets moved, I know it is safe but I do not know if it helps with the staining, we get staining when the allergies get out of hand or if my granddaughter is giving too many cheap treats with red dye, most times my girl is tear stain free.


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

Kathie said:


> Where do you get this NaturVet?


I am in the uk so i get it from

http://bichonhotel.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=229

but lots of places in the usa sell it, eg petco.


----------



## hungover (Dec 24, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> yep


Thanks


----------

